# Joystick Sub-15 a puerto paralelo printer



## enecumene (Abr 17, 2007)

Holas Amigos foristas, por casualidad alguien sabe como adaptar un joystick tipo sub-15 al puerto paralelo de la impresora (DB25)? es posible?


----------



## JV (Abr 17, 2007)

Hola enecumene, no es tan sensillo lo que pretendes ya que el joystick tiene 4 entradas digitales que no serian problema para el puerto paralelo, pero si lo serian las 4 entradas analagicas que la circuiteria interna del gameport se encarga de digitalizar.

Exactamente que pretendes hacer??

Saludos..


----------



## enecumene (Abr 18, 2007)

hola JV, lo que sucede es que tengo un mando joystick tipo DSUB15 que ya no se utilizan actualmente pero que esta nuevo y no lo he podido usar porque mi ordenador no tiene ese tipo de conexión, he estado tratando de buscar en la web información de como adaptarlo al puerto printer como se hace con los mandos de Playstation y no lo he encontrado, por eso me he dirigido a ustedes en este foro para ver si alguien sabe o ha hecho ese tipo de adaptacion. Gracias..[/quote]


----------



## JV (Abr 18, 2007)

Mira enecumene, yo no lo hice pero conosco bastante de ambos puertos, lo que tendrias que implementar son 2 conversores analogicos digitales de 8 bits aunque en la realidad el gameport es de 16 bits, y mandar esa información al puerto paralelo que tiene 8 bits de datos por lo cual deberias multiplexar ambos ejes, a la vez que transmites la información de los pulsadores. Mas alla de la parte electronica, esta el software, porque si tu idea es usarlo en un juego vas a necesitar un driver que funcione con el mismo haciendole creer que es un gameport.

En fin, no es mas sencillo tratar de conseguir alguna placa de sonido que tenga gameport??

Saludos..


----------



## enecumene (Abr 18, 2007)

bueno JV sucede que tengo una soundblaster live vieja pero el problema es que mi pc hace conflictos con el audio integrado y no me permite usar las dos tarjetas y se me ha hecho dificil quitar la del integrado y usar la soundblaster solo admite el integrado y en rara ocasiones la soundblaster pero de un momento a otro se desactiva y vuelve pone la del integrado...


----------



## deepu (Jun 12, 2007)

eso lo cambias en el setup inicial de la tarjeta madre. ahi desactiva el sonido y utiliza la soundblaster solamente, eso te dejaria usar el puerto del joystick de la SB.

si no logras solucionar el problema, te recomiendo comprar un joystick usb que son recontra baratos(8 dolares).


----------



## capitanp (Jun 12, 2007)

tambien es probable que tu mohterboard tenga GAMEPORT buscalo eso sera mas facil


----------



## Pupilor (Jun 13, 2007)

En cuanto al software, hay unos controladores para Windows XP llamados PPJoy (Parallel Port Joystick) que son precisamente para eso, y muy fáciles de encontrar.

Y en cuanto al hardware, lo más fácil y que funcionaría con esos controladores sería sustituir lo analógico de los ejes por 4 pulsadores, de manera que la palanca la mueves arriba, abajo, izquierda o derecha, pero sin grados intermedios.

Saludos.


----------

